# Oyster Night!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! Adana and I are gearing up for another great oyster night! The weather is beautiful (and so are the bartenders) so get yourselves out to Gilligan's tonight!

Kirstin, Adana, Logan (and Kyra even though she's in Ireland!)


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Not gonna make it tonight, y'all have fun*


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be there. No excuses this time!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks to all that came out and made last night a huge success and a truly big SURPRISE!
*


----------

